# Fight club



## psi_radar (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey,

My old fighting buddy moved out of town a ways back, and I need some new fight partners. I'm looking for people with some control and skill that aren't afraid to get a bloody nose or two, with a mind toward improving skills, with an emphasis on keeping their training spontaneous and live. Sadists need not apply, but a tough skin is mandatory. My background is in Kenpo and wrestling, though all arts are welcome.

The locale is my backyard. It's a little permafrosted right now. My buddy and I used to do different scenarios using environmental weapons as well as just general dualistic-type fighting to submission or medical leave. I'd like to keep that tradition. If you have a better location, let me know.

Although we'll certainly learn a lot through this process, instruction is not a priority, it's all about learning through practice. Check your egos at the door, please.

I live in Longmont, CO. Anyone who participates will need to sign a release form. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 27, 2005)

Check your local dojo's make some friends.  See if someone is interested.  People who are willing to train like that are rare.  Release forms should not be a requirement...


----------



## dubljay (Feb 27, 2005)

I would love to join you guys... to bad I am so far away.  I think the release forms would be a good idea UpNorth... just to ensure that people understand that it involves risk.  It is very rare to find people willing to train like that, I am lucky enough to have one friend who will train like that with me.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 28, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> I would love to join you guys... to bad I am so far away.  I think the release forms would be a good idea UpNorth... just to ensure that people understand that it involves risk.  It is very rare to find people willing to train like that, I am lucky enough to have one friend who will train like that with me.



The only reason I said that peice about release forms is because I can't imagine training like that unless it was with a good friend.


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, my old partner is a really good friend who I trusted implicitly. I'd like to find that kind of training partner again, we'd have to start out slow, but eventually get to that level. At one point we did train at a local Kenpo dojo together, and he was the only taker for this kind of extracurricular training--some others expressed tentative interest but never made it over. 

I talked to my lawyer last night and he told me I'd be crazy to do this at my house, release form or not--too much liability. I'll talk to the local YMCA, but I'm sure they're going to have issues as well. If we go to a park, it'd probably take about 15 minutes until the police were called. I could try and rent some dojo space, but part of my motivation for this training is that it is cheap as well as effective (and fun). Oh well. Let me know if you guys ever get out my way, we could figure something out.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 5, 2005)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Yeah, my old partner is a really good friend who I trusted implicitly. I'd like to find that kind of training partner again, we'd have to start out slow, but eventually get to that level. At one point we did train at a local Kenpo dojo together, and he was the only taker for this kind of extracurricular training--some others expressed tentative interest but never made it over.
> 
> I talked to my lawyer last night and he told me I'd be crazy to do this at my house, release form or not--too much liability. I'll talk to the local YMCA, but I'm sure they're going to have issues as well. If we go to a park, it'd probably take about 15 minutes until the police were called. I could try and rent some dojo space, but part of my motivation for this training is that it is cheap as well as effective (and fun). Oh well. Let me know if you guys ever get out my way, we could figure something out.


Unfortunately, I have to agree with the idea of getting a release signed, especially with someone you just met to train with. Unfortunately, everyone doesn't agree with the Dog Brothers motto, "Only you are responsible for you, no suing no one, for nothing, no way, no how."  I train this way with a couple for guys (and gals) in my department, and that's our agreement, but you still gotta wonder.


----------



## lonecoyote (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry I'm out of PM space, how far is Longmont from New Mexico border?


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 8, 2005)

double posted, sorry.


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 8, 2005)

Trying to remember how long it took us last time back from Arizona...I believe it's about 4 hours from Raton/New Mexico, depending on how close you are from Rt. 25 and how fast you drive. We drive really freaking fast.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2005)

sounds a lot like backyard wrestling...have ou guys ever made any tapes or anything?


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 17, 2005)

No, I didn't videotape, our purpose was quite different than backyard wrestling. Backyard wrestling, to my understanding, involves a lot of rehearsed stunts for purposes of sensationalism. Our purpose was to become better fighters through fighting, improving our use of range control, control manipulation, takedowns, timing, angles, strikes, etc.--strictly about martial skill enhancement. The bloody noses and bruises were just a natural by-product that I thought anyone thinking about getting involved in something like this needs to anticipate in advance of participation.

If I'm ever involved in something like this again I might videotape our exercises as a learning tool, but I wouldn't distribute the footage, it demeans the work.


----------

